
Maillardet's Automaton - js2
https://www.fi.edu/history-automaton
======
js2
Updated link - [https://www.fi.edu/history-
automaton](https://www.fi.edu/history-automaton)

~~~
dang
Thanks, we changed the URL to that from [http://www.fi.edu/learn/sci-
tech/automaton/automaton.php](http://www.fi.edu/learn/sci-
tech/automaton/automaton.php). If anyone's curious, the reason is that we
invited js2 to repost
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3407558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3407558),
an ancient submission, without realizing that the old URL was broken.

------
rootbear
I've seen this at the Franklin and it's a wonderful machine. I'd like to see
it running some day.

